# Flashlight photoshoot



## photorob (Mar 17, 2006)

So this is my first attempt on macro stock photography. I've done other kinds of photography but this is first try at product stock. To spice it up a bit all the lighting was done with use of flashlight. The victim was a Surefire KL4 head with vital gear FB1 body. 

The lights used for the lighting were:
1. Inova x1 green LED
2. Inova x1 blue LED
3 Surefire KL1 Outdoorsman
4. Fenix LOP
5. Surefire G2

Tell me Which one is the winner.
I did something wrong it doubled them up. Whatever



]

[/URL] 


]

[/URL] 


]

[/URL] 


]

[/URL]


----------



## carrot (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice. I like the first two the best.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 18, 2006)

The pics are good. Jeers to imageshack for popup ads. They compressed nicely- might as well post the whole image here so you don't have to pop over to imageshack to view the full size.


----------



## Sigman (Mar 18, 2006)

I'd vote for the third one down, it's the only one where you can clearly see the whole light. I don't know if you are using any photo editing ware, but Picasa 2 could probably "sharpen" it up automatically with positive results. 

I find that Picasa 2 is amazing at sharpening up out of focus pics that I didn't think were salvageable. Not saying your's is OOF at all, I just think it could be a little "crisper"...

BTW, if anyone wants to pick any of my pics apart - go for it. I'm only taking them for the purpose of showing something here for sale or as an example of a flashlight/body/bezel combination or someting...

I "used to be into photography" quite a bit - (developing my own film, printing & such in my own hobbiest darkroom)...hobbies moved on to other things. This whole digital camera revolution is AMAZING!!! The things you can do with software/hardware!!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## photorob (Mar 18, 2006)

That was pretty funny how you made creative criticism and then felt bad and tried to play clean up. Don't worry about it I'm looking for criticism. Actually those images are compressed to all hell. I usually use photoshop for correcting and a little in aperture too. If you want to see the originals I could send them to you. They were taken with a Canon 5D {13mp Full-frame DSLR}. The originals are too sharp.


----------



## maxilux (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice pics, but wich is the best i can´t say. What do you want to show ?
Show the Flashlight or wan´t to make a nice picture?
When you wan´t to make only a good picture, all are nice, when you want to show details of the light it is to much colored, it looks not serios (in my opinion)


----------



## photorob (Mar 19, 2006)

It really isn't supposed to be serious. It's not like surefire is going to purchase this stock from me.


----------



## Draydur (Mar 19, 2006)

The 2nd image with the brown light for BG seems to be the best looking.
The others have uneven gradient but that could be due to jpg compression.
Nice work. You guys are going to inspire me into table top photography 
.... and beam shot of course...


----------



## Jurphaas (Mar 21, 2006)

Well photorob - you shure shoot better photos than I will ever be able to do. I never came past the lowest level of snapshot. I am however, the absolute KING of "headless" photography! If you would like me to picture a blind wall, I probably manage to get it upside down!

I like all compositions and the lighting very well. My favourite would be #3 which shows the flashlight best.
Good work!
Jurphaas.


----------

